# Aqueon Filters



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Hey guys, I was wondering if any of you have used Aqueon pumps? How do work? How clear is the water? Does it make bubbles with the out flow? Cause I'm thinking of getting one for my 20 I hear they are good but I wanted your thoughts on them. 



Thanks, Matt


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have one. Is kind of weird, with a plastic comb thing for a "bio-filter". But it hasn't clogged or leaked or gotten loud in 2 years. So I think they are ok.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I've never seen a bio-filter like that. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

if you are going with an HOB i would def spend the extra money and get a marineland. you just cant beat the bio wheels and there waranty is second to none with 3 years on all the penguins and 5 on the emperors. i think an emperor 280 would really do your tank justice. they have really large filters for that added bacteria and they come with an empty plastic case that are intended for carbon but i always tell people to fill them with filter media like these http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3605 it will increase your biological filtration 10 fold and you never have to worry about replacing them just a light rinse every once in a while with old tank water and your good to go. And when you swap filters you dont have to worry about a spike. Also they are great if you want to establish a new tank you just pull some of them out and put them in your new tanks filter.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

and yes i have used the aqeon filters they are nice and quiet ive never had a problem with them so far but not being able to get spare parts for them without ordering just worries me and i dont really like ho abnoxious there intakes are tho and the fact that the impeller is on the inside of the tank oposed to the outside so the filter has to be removed to get to it and you have a wire sticking down in the water so there is that risk that if the wire was damaged you could get electricuted. i do like that the motor and impeller assembly comes off tho.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info on them I'll look into a MarineLand.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a marineland and it's pretty great. They have plenty of space to add media for nitrifying bacteria.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Nice I'll probably get one .


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

GARBAGE! In everyway shape and form. Aquaclears/New fluval C series are the best power filters(HOB). I also like the Rena smart filters too.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

aquariumtech said:


> garbage! In everyway shape and form. Aquaclears/new fluval c series are the best power filters(hob). I also like the rena smart filters too.


ace:!:


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

I have one. No complaints yet. But I also have a foster and smith brand hob and its pretty nice with the surface skimmer and the filters are easy to change and replace.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

There are just so many reasons to hate that filter in all my years and filters, it is the worst one I have yet to see. Even the petco ones at least have an extra sponge cartridge, a better carbon/fiber-wool cartridge as well. Also their "bio-falls" (which is a piece of plastic impeding the flow just like the aqueons they call a "wet-dry" filter) is much bigger and has better science to it. The aqueons have a piece of plastic called the "bio holster" and call it bio filtration, but really when it comes time to throw out that cartridge there goes all your biological filtration that is the only piece in the filter that actually holds an bio filtration. Not only that theres little to no customization that can be done media wise. The telescoping tube falls off once you get it past like 1/3 its length. It makes noise (the water does) due to the so-called "wet/dry filter". That cartridge cant support a lot of bio-filtration either. I have much more to say on this filter but hopefully you get the point. When I said it is probably one of the worst filters (probably THE WORST) I have ever seen; I meant it and I know from personal experience. If you must know had the 55,30, and 10. All of them blew. People have a lot of other problems that I never had either. 

I do say though good luck to you and hopefully it does work out for you.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I did get one. Except it Aqueon 20 Whisper, and I do like it.


----------

